# Mids or dank?



## sourdieselyumyum (Sep 3, 2016)

Just wondering what u guys think this looks like


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 3, 2016)

Looks like a loose trim?


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (Sep 3, 2016)

Lazy


----------



## cmbajr (Sep 7, 2016)

If that's mids I'll take a O


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (Sep 18, 2016)

So u think it looks dank


----------



## buzzardbreath (Sep 20, 2016)

I know one good way to know if it's "dank"


----------



## BullShark (Sep 20, 2016)

looks pretty good to me. How about this?


----------



## Bombattak (Aug 4, 2017)

Good mid's let say... I prefer bullshark bud.

Pz


----------



## hillbill (Aug 11, 2017)

Light it up already and you tell us!


----------

